# modified 64?



## spoker (Feb 24, 2021)

looks like tube modified,to bad,seial number is f429796,its on minneapolis craigs lisr


----------



## sworley (Feb 24, 2021)

I guess it would be good for a larger rider with that setback of a seattube, lengthening the effective top tube. Fugly as heck but at least it's pretty cheap. 

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/bik/d/circle-pines-60s-custom-schwinn/7267809439.html


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 24, 2021)

I like it!


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 24, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I like it!



I Dig it .... even though it's a Canti'Schwinn!  I'd flat sheet metal or fiberglass the tank & seat area. If set on the flames I'd add some to those areas, Ride & Roll It as a Unique Custom


----------

